# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  WET 11 outdoor bridge kit

## sdd

Εστειλα ενα email στον 
http://www.powernoc.com 
που διαφημιζει μια ειδικη μετατροπη για ISPs και FreeNets - απο οτι φαινεται, το WET 11 ειναι πολυ δημοφιλες, καθως ακομα και ο τυπος που εχει γραψει το WLAN hacks ασχολειται συχνα με αυτο

Η τιμη για το weatherised kit με 50 user license s/w ειναι περιπου $200 - (το WET 11 απο μονο του ειναι περιπου $110-120)

μου εστειλε μερικες closeup φωτο που ζητησα

Πουλαει και επιπλεον s/w που εχει ενδιαφερον για WISPs


Δυστυχως η ισχυς εξοδου δεν αλλαζει, εκτος αν υπαρχει τροπος να φορτωθει καποιο πατσαρισμενο firmware στις Bromax (η Senao, για πιο αξιοπιστη λειτουργια) PCMCIA

Απο οτι φαινεται, χρησιμοποιειται πολυ σε εγκαταστασεις με μεχρι 30-40 bridges (μικρου μεγεθους WISPs) 




Αυτo το review απο ενα Αυστραλεζικο site

-------------------------
The PowerNOC 802.11b bridge/ap is a unit that comes fully prepared for outdoor deployment.It comes with the actual radio unit which is based on the UBICOM IP2022. The D-LinkAir DWL- 810 uses the same chipset as do some Linksys devices.

A 802.11g version is to be released in a month or so.

The radio is encased in one hell of a heavy-duty outdoor enclosure which has been quite cleverly designed to allow good ventilation,for the unit while keeping the sun, rain and wind out. The unit accepts anything in the range of 5 - 12 volts and comes with 12 volt adaptor which would allow for a reasonable distance for Power over ethernet allowing for the loss of 7 volts over the POE run. The unit will not directly pick the power up on the ethernet port so it has to be split before it hits the radio.

The unit comes with splices to do this neatly and properly. You could always get lazy and buy some POE units to save doing the splicing, but if ya going cheap its good.

Also included is a mounting bracket, Reverse SMA to N type male outdoor pigtail, coax sealant tape, CAT5 wall plate and jack screws ect, building entry sealing plug and screws. It is marketed to WISP's for end users so it comes with all the gear and is ideal for freenet utilisation.

In summary the unit has

- Power output up to 18.5dbm
- Web interface with site survey utility/MAC table/config/other.
- In pure bridge config can bridge up to 32 nodes(MAC addresses)
- R-SMA external connector
- Selectable crossover switch for the ethernet port(no crossover cable needed)
- Status lights for wireless, power, ethernet
- TFTP firmware upload on web interface.
- Adhoc or Infrastructure mode( client to AP, Pure AP)
- rugged outdoor case
- WEP up to 128bit

Good Points

- Fully ready to rock for outdoor deployment with all parts supplied apart from antenna and nice long bit of CAT5 cable. 
- Good bridging capacity
- After testing for a week straight over 1 km with 13dbi panel attenas units didn't need to be reset once.
- Very good value
- Known good chipset
- WISP proven in the states, several companies have widely deployed these units to customers.

Bad Points

- wont pickup POE straight off the RJ45 port(well only the more expensive units do this anyway)
- wont do the dishes or feed the cat or program C++( I think some of the cisco units do this) 

In summary I think that you can't beat this for an outdoor 802.11b bridging solution as far as price and hassle free installation. Good for people who need a CHEAP outdoor unit and dont want to pay DLINK/CISCO/3com outdoor specific rig prices which are over $1000.00 and dont come with all the cables ect.
--------------------------

----------


## sdd

Οσο αφορα επαγγελματικα κουτια (που να ειναι πραγματικα weatherproof) για να βαλει ο καθενας μεσα οτι θελει, απο οτι φαινεται, το καλυτερο ειναι αυτο

http://www.demarctech.com/products/reli ... 5-kit.html


Προσεξτε τις λεπτομερeιες πριν ρωτησετε "γιατι να δωσω $70+ και να μην παω στον ταδε να ψωνισω"

Εχει και injector

http://www.demarctech.com/products/reli ... ector.html

Υπαρχει και σκετο κουτι για $20 λιγοτερα


Αυτο το κουτι ειναι σχεδιασμενο για AP-1000 και Soekris, ~$90, to kit $20 επιπλεον

http://www.demarctech.com/products/reli ... -8512.html



PS - Το HotSpot box που ο Βελγος πουλαει 750 Ε, ο Demarc το εχει $550

----------

